# Are you kidding me?



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ONE-OF-A-KIND-C...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

someone is sure hoping to reel in a sucker


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

JEEEEEZZZZZZZ ... 

Wes


----------



## tiker (Mar 5, 2008)

If it weren't $125 I'd buy it for my step-son.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bet the body came from a toy or key chain, you could probably track it down and build your own, for less than 10 bucks


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

He's just trolling for another newbee. :freak: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

.The SBSP can be had near me for 2.19...and the pegs are clogged with them.
Maybe I should put a few on the bay for 39.00? LOL


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

What? What? I bought one of those rare classis Spongie Bobs for 250, so 125 is a steal.....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

HA! A spongebob slotcar would be good for a goof, but for $125? Wow.

Here's a couple thatre almost as funny:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HI-REV-MOTORS-C...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/HI-REV-MOTORS-C...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These started out as monster trucks that Funline (Muscle Machines) made around '01. I bought several for $3.99 a pop back then and mounted them to tyco 440X2 widepans using a bead of hot glue on the indsides of the rocker panels. The bodies are kinda heavy since the plastic is thick but they make for some nice slots. He does a nice job with these, even better thought out than mine. But $55? Dont think so, pal-io.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Same seller lists afx flex track for 22.000. heh, a guy can't GIVE that stuff away!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*They all laughed at Christopher Columbus...*

I wonder if this would "net" a "tide-ee" profit if I put it up for "sail" ? nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> I wonder if this would "net" a "tide-ee" profit if I put it up for "sail" ? nd


Dunno Nuther, why dont you "cast" your bread upon the waters and see if you can "lure" a fat Lamprey (suckerfish) onto yer "hook". You can always "bail out" if your "Naval Reserve" is not met.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> I wonder if this would "net" a "tide-ee" profit if I put it up for "sail" ? nd


yes, Pt Barnum said it best " There's a sucker born every min"


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's hilarious! I think I'll carve a body out of a urinal cake and stick it on a JL chassis...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*MIB Do not eat!*



AfxToo said:


> That's hilarious! I think I'll carve a body out of a urinal cake and stick it on a JL chassis...


Harrrr! Then you could list it as "minty".

Mint in bowl


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Harrrr! Then you could list it as "minty".
> 
> Mint in bowl


HAHA! Good one!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> That's hilarious! I think I'll carve a body out of a urinal cake and stick it on a JL chassis...


Beats eatin' them, yeah? (they don't taste anything LIKE mint at all!)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Beats eatin' them, yeah? (they don't taste anything LIKE mint at all!)



Eeeeeeeeew Yuck...Ptwooooowy 

Bob...spong boat...zilla


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Barnacles!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm sorry my camera and computer are fighting right now, otherwise I would post the "King Daddy" of all custom boat slot cars that Gear Buster made for me about a year ago.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

This guy should put some blue fabric around the chassis and somw white pait to look like water. Then I would give him 10.00 for it!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I'm sorry my camera and computer are fighting right now, otherwise I would post the "King Daddy" of all custom boat slot cars that Gear Buster made for me about a year ago.



Got yer row boat right here, mate! :lol:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=38573&d=1173589900
Still very cool BTW!:thumbsup:


----------

